# Denon AVR-2313CI not switching video!?!?



## BoomerangJ (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi Guys-

This forum has always been fantastic help for me when I get myself into a situation that the troubleshooting sections of my various manuals do not cover! I'm in one of those situations now:

Previous setup:

Denon AVR-2313 connected to a Toshiba HD TV via HDMI. TV is monitor 1 coming out of the Denon.

Denon had several devices connected using HDMI inputs: DirectTV box, Apple TV, DVD, Game console. 

All worked fine.

Current situation:

We are going through a re-model so these components were all dis-connected and not used for a couple of months.

Starting to move back in and my TV wall how had more available space. Went to our local privately owned TV store that I really like (A&B TV-Austin, Texas) and when I walked in they had a 70 inch Sony 4k set. I was in love! The image was fantastic. My new wall is not that big-but I took home a XBR-65X850B. Love this TV! But man there a lot of capabilities!

Here's the problem-when I initially set the TV up the Denon was still in storage-I plugged the Apple TV into one of the TV inputs HDMI #2 and the DirectTV into HDMI #1. All worked fine! Of course the TV walked me through it's automated setup recognizing the devices, etc.

I went to Storage and brought the Denon home and re-connected the Apple TV and the Direct TV to the Media Player and Cable/Sat HDMI inputs to the Denon. I then connected the Monitor 1 from the Denon to the TV's HDMI/ARC input which is input 1.

When the Denon is in Cable/Sat mode the TV receives the signal, sound is played through the Denon-life is good.

Switch the input to the Media player and nothing-no signal-black screen!!!!!

What I've tried:

-Using different inputs for the Apple-DVD, Auxiliary, Game->Same result-black screen
-Swapping HDMI cables-same result.
-Swapping out Apple TV's-same result
-re-set the TV and the AMP. This allowed me to walk them both through their initialization sequences. Still nothing. Both TV and AMP have the latest firmware updates.

To test the Apple TV I go directly into the TV to another input. Verified that the cable and Apple TV work.

I don't believe the amp video switching has failed-but I guess I haven't verified that it works either.

Read and re-read both trouble shooting guides. Reviewed the connection diagrams. 

I hope one of you make me feel really stupid and reveal the simple fix!

Thanks all and Merry Christmas!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey Boomerang

In the receiver MENU try setting the video inputs to Passthrough or turning off upconversion...

On the SONY TV (great tv by the way !!! ) in the MENU turn off HDMI control feature (BRAVIA SYNC)


----------



## BoomerangJ (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks RTS-

First effort didn't result in it working. Had to quit futzing around with it as the fam wanted to watch Christmas movies.

I'll walk through what you advise later today.

Best Regards;

Scott


----------



## BoomerangJ (Nov 25, 2012)

Solved it!

Somehow the Denon receiver had lost all of it's input assignments. The only assignment that worked was HDMI1 for the Cable/Sat.

I knew it was something stupid. But I have no idea how these assignment programs were lost.

Interesting!


----------

